
Silicon Valley VC says Ghislaine Maxwell attended an investor party in 2011 - pl0x
https://www.businessinsider.com/ghislaine-maxwell-attended-kleiner-perkins-vc-party-alleges-ellen-pao-2020-7
======
newyankee
Although i understand the intentions are to bring a culprit to book especially
one protected by the rich and powerful interests, i hope every random pic with
someone powerful does not automatically mean everyone in a pic with this
person is culpable.

I feel that in 20 years stuff shown in futuristic shows might become real
where every individual has to assent for consent in the form of a temporary
contract that expires in 12 or 24 hours. Probably recorded in a secure
protocol and supported by some kind of proof that gets in personal data to a
third party without leaking it to either individuals, most likely in the form
of some video message that cannot be easily spoofed.

~~~
heyitsguay
I'm not sure consent has or needs a technical solution, but that one
definitely wouldn't work.

------
foobar_
A lot of pimps are women. Underage girls from smaller towns are attractive to
pimps because they are greedy and naive and fall for the scam of modelling in
a big city. And they can also be easily separated from their otherwise
conservative parents or bullied. This is pretty much the entire scam of the
porn industry and modelling industry and by extension hollywood and the music
industry.

Sexually inexperienced or frustrated "tricks" will gawk at the first model
they see and will pay a lot of money for a date. This includes a lot of
tech/finance folks.

